

Microsoft enables Android and iOS users to experience Windows Phone 7 - recoiledsnake
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/29/microsoft-enables-android-and-ios-users-to-experience-windows-ph/

======
pedalpete
I'm a WP7 user, and I just played with this in my desktop browser to see what
it was like.

My first reaction when I saw this announcement is that it was a brilliant and
creative way to get people to try the new OS, but after playing with it, it
isn't nearly as nice as using the real thing, and I wonder if the plan my
backfire.

~~~
jabo
As an iOS user, I found the demo nice even though you say it isn't as nice as
the real thing.

